# camisole



## nickel (Oct 27, 2011)

Η απορία μου γεννήθηκε από μια όμορφη σκηνή της όμορφης ταινίας _Beginners_ (_Πρωτάρηδες_).

Ο ορισμός στο ODE (ίδιος και σε άλλα λεξικά):

*camisole* [ˈkamɪsəʊl]
a woman’s loose-fitting undergarment for the upper body, typically held up by shoulder straps. 
[Origin: early 19th century: from French, either from Italian _camiciola_, diminutive of _camicia_, or from Spanish _camisola_, diminutive of _camisa_, both from late Latin _camisia_ 'shirt or nightgown')​
Αυτό εδώ δηλαδή, με τις μπρετελίτσες:







Να πούμε ότι στα ελληνικά η λέξη είναι *καμιζόλα* (όχι *_κάμιζολ_ ή *_καμισόλα_). Είναι όμως το ίδιο πράγμα; Δείτε ορισμούς:


*καμιζόλα* (η) {χωρ. γεν. πληθ.) φαρδύ και ελαφρύ γυναικείο πουκάμισο, που φτάνει ώς τα γόνατα. (ΛΝΕΓ)
*καμιζόλα* η [kamizóla] O25 : είδος φαρδιάς και ριχτής γυναικείας μπλούζας. (ΛΚΝ)
*camisole* ουσ. ενδυμ. 1. καμιζόλα > 2. κασκορσέ (Magenta)


Τελικά, κυρίες μου: Τι εννοείτε όταν λέτε *καμιζόλα* στα ελληνικά και τι ζητάτε στα μαγαζιά για να σας δώσουν *camisole*;


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 27, 2011)

Δεν ζητάμε καμιζόλες στα ελληνικά μαγαζιά. Αυτό της φωτογραφίας θα το λέγαμε "φανελάκι", νομίζω.

Η γενιά της μαμάς μου το έλεγε και κασκορσέ. Αλλά καμιά φορά η μαμά μου λέει και "καμιζολάκι".


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 27, 2011)

Φανελάκι Sloggi Φανελάκι BodyTalk

Από εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2011)

Να υποθέσω ότι το τοπάκι με μπρετέλες μπορεί να περιγράφει και εσώρουχο ή να μείνουμε στο *φανελάκι με μπρετέλες* (που το έχει και το ΛΝΕΓ στο λήμμα _μπρετέλα_);


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 27, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω. Οι εταιρείες εσωρούχων πάντως τα λένε φανελάκια.





IDER Φανελάκι με τιραντάκι. Εδώ.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 27, 2011)

Συμφωνώ με την Αλεξάνδρα, δεν ζητάμε καμιζόλες. Όλα αυτά που λες, Νίκελ, είναι απλώς φανελάκια. Τοπάκια λένε τα μπλουζάκια που έχουν ως προορισμό να φορεθούν μέσα από σακάκια, δηλαδή τα δείχνουμε (δεν είναι εσώρουχα) αλλά συνήθως δεν τα φοράμε μόνα τους, γιατί π.χ. δεν έχουν μακριά μανίκια.


----------



## nickel (Oct 27, 2011)

Ωραία, νομίζω ότι επαληθεύσατε όλες μου τις υποψίες. Οι γκουγκλοφωτογραφίες δίνουν άπειρες άσχετες καμιζόλες και χρειάστηκε να φτάσω στη νυφική φορεσιά του Ασπρόπυργου για να δω προκοπή.
http://www.grinbo.de/stoloxormia/endymatologion/stoles/g_aspropyrgos.htm


----------



## SBE (Oct 29, 2011)

Εγώ ξέρω ότι καμιζόλα είναι μέρος της παραδοσιακής ελληνικής ενδυμασίας και μοιάζει με σεγκούνι.


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2011)

Έτσι. Παραδοσιακές καμιζόλες βρίσκει κανείς στα γκουγκλοβιβλία. Το υπόλοιπο διαδίκτυο έχει γεμίσει από _camisoles_ που άντρες μεταφραστές προφανώς τις έκαναν _καμιζόλες_. Δες φωτογραφίες.


----------



## daeman (Oct 29, 2011)

Ε ρε, και να 'τανε έτσι η καραγκούνα με τα σεγκούνια της· όχι έντεκα, τριάντα εκατομμύρια πληθυσμό θα 'χαμε τώρα (και θα 'βγαινε ακόμα μικρότερο το κατά κεφαλήν).


----------



## SBE (Oct 29, 2011)

Στα γκουγκλοβιβλία βλέπω ότι η καμιζόλα είναι γυναικείο και ανδρικό ένδυμα, ότι έιναι σα μακρύ γιλέκο ή πουκάμισο ή σακκάκι βαμβακερό, ότι είναι μεχρι τη μέση, ότι έιναι μακρύ κάτω από τη μέση, όχι το φοράς απο μέσα, ότι το φοράς απ'έξω κλπκλπ. Ποικιλία, οπότε εγώ επιλέγω το ελαφρύ, βαμβακερό σεγκούνι, γιατί ταιριάζει με αυτό που ξέρω. 

Δαεμάνε, οι Καραγκούνες εδώ διαβάζουν τα γραπτά σου και σχολιάζουν χωρίς λόγια:





ενώ οι Καραγκούνες εδώ έρχονται να σου ζητήσουν τα ρέστα:


----------



## daeman (Oct 29, 2011)

SBE said:


> [...]
> Δαεμάνε, οι Καραγκούνες εδώ διαβάζουν τα γραπτά σου και σχολιάζουν χωρίς λόγια:


Ούιιι, αγιέ μ'! Η Μπιρμπίλω κι η Βασίλω! Κουπιάστι, κουπιάστι, κουρίτσα. 








SBE said:


> ενώ οι Καραγκούνες εδώ έρχονται να σου ζητήσουν τα ρέστα:


 
Ουί, Μπαρμπί, Μπιλί ε λα Βασκιρί. :twit:


Η Βασίλω - Παύλος Σιδηρόπουλος


----------

